# worried and confused newbie-possible surgery



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm somewhat new to having a thyroid issue, so I am grateful to have found a site like this. I would love a place to get thoughts, opinions, advice, and support. I've been living a crazy life for the last couple of years and just when I think it's going to get better something else comes up. 
I'm a 40 year old married stay at home mom to three kiddos............11, 9, and almost 3 year old. I must admit I haven't felt myself since giving birth to my last child in Oct 07. I brushed it off to being a new mom once again, then to having a toddler, then to going to college, but I think the reality may just be that I've had thyroid issues for awhile that may have been overlooked. 
In not feeling well, the biggest complaints have been extreme fatigue, insomnia, muscle aches, joint aches, headaches, loss of hair, anxiety, foggy minded, dizzy, and clumsy. I went in to my cardiologist because I was getting dizzy, thought maybe it was due to my heart condition.............vsd (whole in my heart). He checked me out, ran tests and came back with I need to drink more water, and I have type 2 diabetes. Come back in 3 months to recheck. Shortly thereafter, I found a mass in my breast (Nov 09). It took 4 months until I could have surgery to find out if it was cancer or not............the mass was too close to my chest wall for a needle biopsy. Turned out to be benign, thank God. In the meantime, I was having serious female issues...........bleeding for 16 days straight, pain, massive bloodclots, etc. So I was moving forward with steps to having a hysterectomy. I did the breast mass surgery at the same time I did laproscopic surgery and had a d&c (March 10). Endometriosis, adhesions, and a cyst were the findings. So in doing my bloodwork for my hysterectomy they said my thyroid levels weren't right and I should see an endocrinologist for my thyroid and diabetes. After my hysterectomy in June 10, I followed up with an endocrinologist. He said it appeared that I had hyperthyroidism, but yet also found a goiter. Once again, I was off and running to get a thyroid ultrasound and uptake scan. Unfortunately, I went for my followup a couple of weeks ago and got some news I just wasn't prepared for. I have nodules on both sides of my thyroid, one dominate 3.6cm complex mass on the right side, and he did mention that something was taking in any idodine. So he said he recommends that I have surgery (again) to remove my thyroid due to the size of the mass and the fact that it's impeding my swallowing at night. He didn't want to take a chance with a needle biopsy on such a large mass because it could miss something. Needless to say, I just cried. I'm still recovering from my hysterectomy and the crazy year to this point, and now I have to process another surgery and possible cancer. He wants me to go to Loma Linda for the surgery. He did mention that if it was cancer, they may be able to treat me there. I'm being fairly strong given this new info, but whenever I talk about it I get very emotional. I hate to talk about it with people because I don't want to burden them and they've heard so much from me and my health this year already. I just don't think people will get it. In fact, not to many people have offered much support unfortunately. Oh well. I will get through this. 
This Saturday my endocrinologist left me a message on my voicemail. The receptionist said the doctor wanted to talk to me, but he won't be back in town til the 30th (Aug). And you may not need surgery. So now I'm totally confused. Just as I was mentally preparing myself for another surgery, I get this call. I'm just not sure what is best at this point and I'm not sure I want to keep these "things" inside me. 
Any help is appreciated. Thanks for listening to my story and allowing me to be a member of your board. Thanks again!!!

warmly, kitemom


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

I meant to say that one or more, or the dominant mass is "NOT" taking in iodine. I can't really remember if it were the nodules not taking in iodine or the mass.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kitemom said:


> I'm somewhat new to having a thyroid issue, so I am grateful to have found a site like this. I would love a place to get thoughts, opinions, advice, and support. I've been living a crazy life for the last couple of years and just when I think it's going to get better something else comes up.
> I'm a 40 year old married stay at home mom to three kiddos............11, 9, and almost 3 year old. I must admit I haven't felt myself since giving birth to my last child in Oct 07. I brushed it off to being a new mom once again, then to having a toddler, then to going to college, but I think the reality may just be that I've had thyroid issues for awhile that may have been overlooked.
> In not feeling well, the biggest complaints have been extreme fatigue, insomnia, muscle aches, joint aches, headaches, loss of hair, anxiety, foggy minded, dizzy, and clumsy. I went in to my cardiologist because I was getting dizzy, thought maybe it was due to my heart condition.............vsd (whole in my heart). He checked me out, ran tests and came back with I need to drink more water, and I have type 2 diabetes. Come back in 3 months to recheck. Shortly thereafter, I found a mass in my breast (Nov 09). It took 4 months until I could have surgery to find out if it was cancer or not............the mass was too close to my chest wall for a needle biopsy. Turned out to be benign, thank God. In the meantime, I was having serious female issues...........bleeding for 16 days straight, pain, massive bloodclots, etc. So I was moving forward with steps to having a hysterectomy. I did the breast mass surgery at the same time I did laproscopic surgery and had a d&c (March 10). Endometriosis, adhesions, and a cyst were the findings. So in doing my bloodwork for my hysterectomy they said my thyroid levels weren't right and I should see an endocrinologist for my thyroid and diabetes. After my hysterectomy in June 10, I followed up with an endocrinologist. He said it appeared that I had hyperthyroidism, but yet also found a goiter. Once again, I was off and running to get a thyroid ultrasound and uptake scan. Unfortunately, I went for my followup a couple of weeks ago and got some news I just wasn't prepared for. I have nodules on both sides of my thyroid, one dominate 3.6cm complex mass on the right side, and he did mention that something was taking in any idodine. So he said he recommends that I have surgery (again) to remove my thyroid due to the size of the mass and the fact that it's impeding my swallowing at night. He didn't want to take a chance with a needle biopsy on such a large mass because it could miss something. Needless to say, I just cried. I'm still recovering from my hysterectomy and the crazy year to this point, and now I have to process another surgery and possible cancer. He wants me to go to Loma Linda for the surgery. He did mention that if it was cancer, they may be able to treat me there. I'm being fairly strong given this new info, but whenever I talk about it I get very emotional. I hate to talk about it with people because I don't want to burden them and they've heard so much from me and my health this year already. I just don't think people will get it. In fact, not to many people have offered much support unfortunately. Oh well. I will get through this.
> This Saturday my endocrinologist left me a message on my voicemail. The receptionist said the doctor wanted to talk to me, but he won't be back in town til the 30th (Aug). And you may not need surgery. So now I'm totally confused. Just as I was mentally preparing myself for another surgery, I get this call. I'm just not sure what is best at this point and I'm not sure I want to keep these "things" inside me.
> ...


Wow! {{{{kitemom}}}} Welcome to the board and I can assure you that there are a lot of folks here who care or will care about "you."

You have had many battles w/ more yet to come. We need to see what the doctor called you about re not having to have the surgery. This does not sound right if we are talking about a large mass that is impinging upon the esophagus.

So, will you please let us know? Also, would you consider a second opinion? Maybe?

Do you know what tests they did that revealed that your levels were not right? Did they do any antibodies' tests? Do you have test results and ranges you can share here?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, you have been through quite an ordeal!
:hugs:
I know it wounds really scary, but thyroid surgery is not the end of the world. Mine was less than 3 weeks ago, and I am feeling amazing! If you scroll down through the posts, several others have shared their experiences. 
I know it's hard for people who have not experienced it to understand what it's like to be really sick and not getting better. My friends are great, but I have noticed that they start to tune out when I go into detail about my thyroid issues. That is why this board has been helpful. I feel like I have been able to spew everything I have gone through here.
You have a right to ask for surgery, even if your doctor thinks there is another option. I know I did, and I feel so much better having listened to myself, and gotten the treatment I chose.


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for your reply Andros! I will let you know more once I speak to my endocrinologist on the 30th. And I am trying to continue on with my appointment at Loma Linda with the surgeon...............does he count as a second opinion? So far that appointment is for Sept 17.

As for labs. I'm not sure what they are called but I will list the info and maybe you can help decipher them, lol.

T3 Total=123.0 normal range 80.0-200.0 ng/dL

TSH, 3rd generation=0.201 L normal range 0.350-5.500 uIU/mL

Free T4=0.82 normal range 0.80-1.80 ng/dL

Thyroid Peroxidase ABS=49 to the eighth power normal range 0-60 U/mL

Thank you for your support and caring spirit


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kitemom said:


> Thank you for your reply Andros! I will let you know more once I speak to my endocrinologist on the 30th. And I am trying to continue on with my appointment at Loma Linda with the surgeon...............does he count as a second opinion? So far that appointment is for Sept 17.
> 
> As for labs. I'm not sure what they are called but I will list the info and maybe you can help decipher them, lol.
> 
> ...


Yes, that counts for a second opinion. It sure looks like hyperthyroid to me. Free T3 is really low which means is could be converting fast to FT3. Too bad they did not do the FT3 for that is your active hormone.

How are you feeling today? I am hoping that many of our posters can help assuage your fears. As mentioned previously, clearly you have been through an awful lot and you must just be so worn out mentally and physically.

We will do all we can to be here for you in your time of need and also we hope to be informative as well.

Sept. 17th. can't come too fast for me. How about you?


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Lavender, 
Thank you for taking the time to reply to my post. Let me start by saying that I'm so glad to hear your surgery wasn't too difficult and that your feeling much better. That's awesome!!! May you continue on a smooth path to healing. And hopefully, you will be able to put most of this behind you soon. 
I'm learning to navigate through these forums as all forums seem to be a little different. I am grateful to have found it, just wish it was on better circumstances,lol. I will start reading more and more...............as time permits with my toddler at my heals. 
So are thyroid issues considered an illness? I'm not even sure my symptoms are from my thyroid, mass, or nodules, but based on some of what I have read they may just be. I guess any answers as to why I've felt so yucky for so long would be beneficial at this point. 
As for surgery, I'm really not afraid of it per say. I'm quickly becoming an expert, ha! ha! It's the mass and the possible findings that scare me. Obviously, having surgery again was not exactly what I wanted to hear, but I will do what is necessary to get my health back. I'm just a little confused as to why my doctor wanted me to have my whole thyroid taken out, but now is possibly having a change of heart or mind. I will just have to be patient til I speak to him on the 30th. Not to sure I want to leave this stuff inside, know what I mean. Anyways, thank you for your encouragement about surgery. I need to read up on it to find out more about what to expect. The hospital my doctor is referring me to is about an hour away and I'm not sure how long I will have to be there. I know it will all work out though. 
Happy Healing Lavender!!!

kitemom


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Andros said:


> Yes, that counts for a second opinion. It sure looks like hyperthyroid to me. Free T3 is really low which means is could be converting fast to FT3. Too bad they did not do the FT3 for that is your active hormone.
> 
> How are you feeling today? I am hoping that many of our posters can help assuage your fears. As mentioned previously, clearly you have been through an awful lot and you must just be so worn out mentally and physically.
> 
> ...


Awww, thank you Andros! I'm feeling energetic thus far today! But I generally get really tired mid afternoon and I'm having joint aches and stiffness, but other than that, good. I think you hit the nail on the head..............I'm mentally and physically worn out.

I appreciate all your help and hope to hear from other's who have walked this walk before. In the meantime, I will keep moving forward. Yeah, the 17th seems so far away, but I do call every other day to see if there are any cancellations, so if I'm lucky, I may get in before then. Have a super great day!!!


----------

